# odometer going up rapidly



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

Video for reference:


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow, you are about one of the first to report this problem. Can the Dealer replace it under warranty. This is something that would probably be of interest with several Governmental, agencies and also to be fair GM


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Wow, you are about one of the first to report this problem. Can the Dealer replace it under warranty. This is something that would probably be of interest with several Governmental, agencies and also to be fair GM


I’ve been searching for anything on the internet related to this, nothing. Idk how long it’s been going on for, I just happened to notice it because the cruise control would not stay on. I will be taking it into a dealer very soon. I am very concerned because now the vehicle does not show the accurate mileage.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Make sure you show them this video. Otherwise they won't believe you.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That is...mighty funky. So speed is accurate, though? Does your tripodometer increase at the same rate?


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

MP81 said:


> That is...mighty funky. So speed is accurate, though? Does your tripodometer increase at the same rate?


Speed is accurate, trip odometer 1 and 2 increase at same rate. Mileage increased over night as the car sat. Currently says 99.9 miles per gallon average and 170 mph average.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So the mileage on the odo/trip1/trip2 all increase at the same way-too-fast rate...and then they increased overnight while the car sat?!? 

Wow, I have never seen such a thing. Well, I've seen other things, but that was on my IROC where the speedo was cable-driven and the odo/trip were geared. The trip odo never used to work properly, but the odometer did...until I hit 99,999 miles (it was a 5-digit, so who knows if that was the first time it had), in which case the odometer stopped moving at all, but the trip started working properly.


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

MP81 said:


> So the mileage on the odo/trip1/trip2 all increase at the same way-too-fast rate...and then they increased overnight while the car sat?!?
> 
> Wow, I have never seen such a thing. Well, I've seen other things, but that was on my IROC where the speedo was cable-driven and the odo/trip were geared. The trip odo never used to work properly, but the odometer did...until I hit 99,999 miles (it was a 5-digit, so who knows if that was the first time it had), in which case the odometer stopped moving at all, but the trip started working properly.


Strange things are going on with this car. The trip/odometer are now working perfectly. Luckily I took quite a few videos of it happening. I’m just concerned of the actual miles now of the vehicle, no way of telling. I will get it into the dealer as soon as possible and hopefully they can come up with a remedy for the problems. I’m thinking the title will have to be branded with inaccurate mileage now because of this?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The actual incremental counter comes from the BCM. It is literally a 1...2...3...4...5...6...7...etc counter every time you drive.

Clocks can resonant wrong for one reason or another. However in a networked system these issues should just never happen. This is 100% the fault of GM's programming.

The BCM is likely just fine. Once a clock resets (looses power) it will work fine for a very long time in like 99.9% of cases.


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> The actual incremental counter comes from the BCM. It is literally a 1...2...3...4...5...6...7...etc counter every time you drive.
> 
> Clocks can resonant wrong for one reason or another. However in a networked system these issues should just never happen. This is 100% the fault of GM's programming.
> 
> The BCM is likely just fine. Once a clock resets (looses power) it will work fine for a very long time in like 99.9% of cases.


Thanks for the reply, but what do you mean by a networked system? Someone had mentioned to me that newer vehicles occasionally have gps logging for miles/speed.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

knat123 said:


> Thanks for the reply, but what do you mean by a networked system? Someone had mentioned to me that newer vehicles occasionally have gps logging for miles/speed.


The Instrument Cluster should of sensed the incoming BCM data from the network being off. That simple really.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

knat123 said:


> Video for reference:


Were you able to ever get this figured out because I swear to God after I bought my 2014 just a couple weeks ago my mind was blown by how many miles that I put on it by just having it on the trip home. If so what was the issue and how did they resolve it.


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> The Instrument Cluster should of sensed the incoming BCM data from the network being off. That simple really.





TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> Were you able to ever get this figured out because I swear to God after I bought my 2014 just a couple weeks ago my mind was blown by how many miles that I put on it by just having it on the trip home. If so what was the issue and how did they resolve it.


Not yet I’m brining it to the dealer Monday. We’ll see if they can fit me in that day. Hopefully they will give me a loaner while it’s there.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Any aftermarket stuff in this car? Especially anything that connects to the CANBUS?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

subbing just for the WTF factor


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

ChevyGuy said:


> Any aftermarket stuff in this car? Especially anything that connects to the CANBUS?


Nothing aftermarket, headed to the dealer today to talk to them.


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

knat123 said:


> Nothing aftermarket, headed to the dealer today to talk to them.


Dealer told me they will not give me a loaner and they can’t look at it until the 11th.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

WOW!!! A really busy dealership. good luck with it


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

knat123 said:


> Dealer told me they will not give me a loaner and they can’t look at it until the 11th.


That's next week. Dealer's don't give out loaners, I should say very few do. If this is a covered warranty item you of course will get a Rental Car if the repair takes over 4 hours. I live in the middle of Death Valley & 5 other Dealers can be found within 100 miles


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

If you get over 1 mil. miles GM will pay you to advertise it for them! LOL!


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

knat123 said:


> Dealer told me they will not give me a loaner and they can’t look at it until the 11th.


Yea not surprised on the loaner bit. They usually only give loaners for warranty work


----------



## jeff48328 (Dec 12, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> That's next week. Dealer's don't give out loaners, I should say very few do. If this is a covered warranty item you of course will get a Rental Car if the repair takes over 4 hours. I live in the middle of Death Valley & 5 other Dealers can be found within 100 miles


 If you want this issue to get resolved or at least be directed to the proper people at GM write a detailed and calm email explaining your issue, including the video, and send the email to the Mary Barra the GM CEO. Unless it has changed her email address is [email protected]. I wrote to her about 4 years ago about my Cruze which had the chirping noise and coolant smell and I got a prompt response from GM.


----------



## jeff48328 (Dec 12, 2014)

knat123 said:


> Video for reference:


Also don't forget to mention that this odometer issue has erroneously increased your cars odometer reading and it also needs to be addressed as the increased odometer mileage decreases the cars value and the ability to sell the vehicle.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Any State or Federal Regulation Agency would RUN with the news that the Chevy Cruze Odometers are defective and must be replaced. The Video alone which I am now starting to doubt would be all the proof needed. I'd demand a new Car or threaten to sue


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

Wow - miles goes up faster and the car value goes down fastest. Hopefully you get it fixed at no cost. You should get a loaner. My 2014 is in shop and is out of warranty however I am able to get a car loaner from dealership because I have a great relationship with service advisor.


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

Update for you guys, stealership declined to give me the loaner vehicle because the vehicle was not purchased from them originally. I will not pay for them to look at the car and tell me they can’t find the issues, while I have to pay for a rental vehicle. I have contacted another person who experienced the exact same issues, car declines cruise control, blinker error and mileage rising. He is saying it is connected to something with obd2 port? I’ll be honest I’m unsure of the route to take at this point, if you are skeptical of the video I can assure you it is real. All those miles were added to the odometer reading. This does not happen all the time, it has happened to me twice as of now.


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

knat123 said:


> Update for you guys, stealership declined to give me the loaner vehicle because the vehicle was not purchased from them originally. I will not pay for them to look at the car and tell me they can’t find the issues, while I have to pay for a rental vehicle. I have contacted another person who experienced the exact same issues, car declines cruise control, blinker error and mileage rising. He is saying it is connected to something with obd2 port? I’ll be honest I’m unsure of the route to take at this point, if you are skeptical of the video I can assure you it is real. All those miles were added to the odometer reading. This does not happen all the time, it has happened to me twice as of now.


I see you guys saying X person will be all over the issue, I think I will take up Jeff’s approach and send an email, I have called corporate many times. They declined any help for the def heater, and negative battery terminal. I do not expect much from them at this point.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

To me this sounds like something that only the dealer is going to resolve. They have the contacts at GM if needed. Based on what you posted here I don't know how they can claim nothing is wrong.


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> To me this sounds like something that only the dealer is going to resolve. They have the contacts at GM if needed. Based on what you posted here I don't know how they can claim nothing is wrong.


They told me the same thing as they did before when I brought it in for the negative battery cable issues. I have to bring into the dealership when the problem is occurring. This was after I questioned them about their solution, which was to replace the oil level sensor or whatever bs they had said.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

Have you thought about contacting jalopnik ? When they bring attention to something manufactures seem to respond


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

I fired an email off to Mary Barra of GM containing videos and my concerns as of now. I received a response today, the email was forwarded to Chevy Executive Office. They are asking me to give them a call with the case number. I’m hoping this is not going to end up with me talking to corporate, I’ve been down that road already.


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

I spoke to them, it is now being forwarded to Chevy engineers. They will review what I gave them and will call back when they have some info. We will see where this goes.


----------



## knat123 (Jan 14, 2020)

Spoke with them over at the executive office again. They told me to take it to the dealer and they will work with quality assurance to get it figured out. Of course I asked about the a loaner vehicle, and was told we will only only give you a vehicle if the problem causing it is under the remaining power train warranty. They won’t even guarantee me a loaner vehicle. I see the direction this is going.


----------



## Andrew349 (Jun 3, 2021)

Have you solved this issue? My car has done the same thing, hasn’t been started in two months and now has an additional 100,000km on it...


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Andrew349 said:


> Have you solved this issue? My car has done the same thing, hasn’t been started in two months and now has an additional 100,000km on it...


Nope, just like many people who use the forums but never followup with solutions to their problems to help everyone else out.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Andrew349 said:


> Have you solved this issue? My car has done the same thing, hasn’t been started in two months and now has an additional 100,000km on it...


Welcome aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

